
Hyves.nl: always in touch with your friends - yvesske
http://www.hyves.nl/berichten/inbox/#__state__=1
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Requires login - why should I care?

No one seems to learn the lesson mentioned here again and again and again. If
you want users, don't demand a login until they have experienced what they get
in return.

